
Oil Futures Crash by 30% - adventured
https://finviz.com/futures_charts.ashx?p=d1&t=QA
======
dntbnmpls
dupe

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22521099](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22521099)

------
chairmanwow1
I’m honestly not seeing what a big deal this is. It seems unsurprising that a
large producer is able to swing the lever of superior pricing power to
dramatically lower the price. This seems absolutely reasonable.

Why is it that I see so much surprise and outrage when I read about this?

~~~
keymone
If you read about this in the media - that’s the answer right there. I haven’t
seen much surprise/outrage anywhere else (beyond surprise that OPEC/Russia
failed to find common ground).

